# DM Forming New Campaign: Washington, D.C. (Crystal City)



## Ariton (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi, everyone.

I'm organizing a new 2nd Edition AD&D campaign and am looking for players.  My Gm'ing style tends to be humor and plot heavy, but hack-and-slash elements do appear.

Weekends are a must as, like most D.C. people, I'm stuck working in politics.  Weekday work schedules can be ... erratic.

My apartment is located two blocks south of the Crystal City Metro stop.  There is parking around the area that is available for free on the weekends for those of you who are willing to drive.

The game world, Solaria, is a creation of several minds and has already run through two campaigns.  Be prepared for the unexpected:  Solaria is a "quasi-non-interference plane."  The lesser gods are not supposed to interfere directly with the mortal realm... but that doesn't stop them from trying!

More game details are available upon request.  Please note that I run all prospective players through "one shot" adventures to make sure they can get along with the other players and with me.

The "house rules" for gaming in my campaigns are simple:
1: No making fun of my apartment's state of cleanliness. (Or lack thereof.)
2: You have to be willing to work with the other players.  If you want to run the gaming sessions yourself or require a lot of hand holding you will get the boot.
3: This is a game.  I'm organizing this campaign so that people can relax and enjoy themselves.  No adding stress to the campaign just for kicks!
and finally...
4: No discussing politics.  I get enough of that at work.


----------



## Ariton (Aug 12, 2004)

Bump!


----------

